# Water Pump



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys I haven't seen this ? here or I have overlooked it. My shur-flo pump will not pump any water, I can hear it running but no water (and yes the tank is full). My ? is can I rebuild the pump or does it have any replaceable part for repairing??


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

you can rebuild your pump if you have the know how and can get parts. I had a friend help me with mine. He had the parts and know how.
I don't know the different models, mine had three diaphrams in it. Some have just one impeller. I had dirt in mine and the pressure switch was bad. Cleaned the diaphrams, carefully and replaced the switch.
You might be able to buy just the pump part and not the motor from surflow. Give them a shout with the model no.
Check and make sure you didn't leave the valve in the winterizing position, if you have one. If you did the pump will suck air from the short tube instead of the tank. Just a thought.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks DB for the input I will check the valve first. :thumbup1:


----------

